# 400 ac Greene co club needs 2 members



## bmhayes (Aug 18, 2018)

400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks, 
Brandon


----------



## Mk20rockeye (Aug 18, 2018)

pm sent


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 18, 2018)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon


Any way you could call me? I have a few questions but am very interested. 404-427-5845,Shawn


----------



## randy51 (Aug 18, 2018)

interested:how is turkey population   Randy 7062241122


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 18, 2018)

Actually have a ton of turkeys and currently only 1 member turkey hunts. I will try to return calls tomorrow.


----------



## akmadman (Aug 19, 2018)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon





bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon





bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon


I am interested if you still have opening in your club. Please call or text Jim at 706-714-4824. You can also email me at peasleyjim@yahoo.com


----------



## ethridgejoe (Aug 20, 2018)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon


my buddy and O are interested. when can we see the property joe 770-363-7617


----------



## Robbie101 (Aug 23, 2018)

Please give me a call, Very interested. Father and son.
678-670-7825


----------



## randy51 (Aug 23, 2018)

interested call 706-224-1122 Randy


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 23, 2018)

How many memebers with family memebers total?


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Aug 23, 2018)

Spots still availible?


----------



## NorthsideGC (Aug 24, 2018)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon



Hey,

How are you is the land still available?


----------



## redman361 (Aug 25, 2018)

do you still have any spots left i live nc and looking for a place to hunt some.and what are your rules and how many in club thanks


----------



## Cjoydawg111 (Aug 26, 2018)

Very interested! I strictly bow hunt. 7706546077.


----------



## Mitchp (Aug 28, 2018)

Are there any spots still available? I have some questions too.my name is mitch and my number is 3214464021 thanks


----------



## Wilson55racing (Sep 7, 2018)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon


Do u still have spot on the club


----------



## Mitchp (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi I am very interested and I'd like to get more info can you give me a number to call plz


----------



## Lsantos1218 (Sep 8, 2018)

Is it still available please?
Thanks
Lsantos1218@yahoo.com


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Sep 9, 2018)

Do you have any openings?


----------



## TJ Robinson (Sep 24, 2018)

Are you still needing members?


----------



## GADAWGZ97 (Oct 10, 2018)

Has the openings been filled?


----------



## Wilson55racing (Oct 30, 2018)

If u still have opening please let me no if I like will pay u this qeakend


----------



## tactnuke (Nov 12, 2018)

Any openings? whaley.le@gmail.com


----------



## Mitchp (Dec 5, 2018)

I am very interested and would like more info please If you still have openings. My number is 3214464021 Mitch thanks


----------



## Fraserhutchinson (Dec 10, 2018)

Interested. Brendanfhutchinson@gmail.com


----------



## Dhightower (Dec 10, 2018)

Interested if available


----------



## redtick (Dec 21, 2018)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon


If you have openings for the 2019 season I would like to see property.


----------



## abkwwl (Jan 1, 2019)

Very interested for 2019 season if still available. Please message me if the openings still exist.


----------



## flyfishim (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm interested if any spots are open.


----------



## mossy cods (Jan 16, 2019)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon



interested in 2019/2020 membership if available .  Father,  son (12yrs).. ethical hunters looking to hunt but not trying to kill everything that walks... Also wondering if yall have some pigs?? if we fit the bill then please respond...


----------



## Paulsen560 (Jan 24, 2019)

Interested in your club for the 2019 2020 season and beyond please message me at 941-650-7731 if you have openings for the upcoming season ,thanks.


----------



## Jimmy sanders (Jan 26, 2019)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon


Do you still need member?


----------



## mossy cods (Jan 27, 2019)

Interested in 2019-2020 season... You got openings????



bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon


----------



## Michael Fields (Jan 27, 2019)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon



Hi IM Michael Fields would like  to Join club live in Acworth Ga 470-225-0232 contact me at your convenience


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2019)

bmhays has not been in here sence Dec 11. 2018. 
Good luck y’all.


----------



## Xxmine123 (Jan 30, 2019)

bmhayes said:


> 400 ac club in Greene co needs 2 members. Dues are $550 per membership. Camp area with power. Membership covers spouse and kids for the entire year. Wide variety of land with a creek running the full length of the property. Lots of hardwoods, some pines, some pasture. Send me a message for more info. Thanks,
> Brandon


Hi there if you still have a opening contact me at 770-861-6780. Thank you.


----------



## patton72 (Jan 31, 2019)

Any pigs on the property?


----------



## dpruehs (Jan 31, 2019)

Very interested.  Please let me know if you are still taking members.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 31, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> bmhays has not been in here sence Dec 11. 2018.
> Good luck y’all.


Guess I’ll lock it til the OP wants it open. 
bmhays pm me if you need it opened.


----------

